# Help me smell better



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Well at the risk of making me sound gross but it hasn't been mentioned....

In oral care don't forget to brush the tongue. That is where most of the unpleasant bacteria hang out to make life difficult for you.

I live in a hot climate and talc free powder in strategic places :shocked: and odor eaters foot and sneaker spray are like essentials out here. 

Well, now you know why I am single .....but you don't have to be :wink::blushed::laughing:


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Put some fruity bubblegum or (fruity) mints in your mouth, plain minty stuff is boring.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

Irish Spring is pleasant smelling...plus, it brings out the lasses. roud:
Certain axe fragrances smell alright, but it really depends on individual taste. If you want to be fragrant all day long, invest in a cologne. Again, individual taste comes in to play...


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

The only female that smelled yummy to me was a stripper about 15 years ago who wore some sort of fruity, watermelony frangrance.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I think tihs will make you smell so much better.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Please don't wear axe. It's pretty much a consensus with us girls (I'm around 4 women in various age ranges atm), that we don't like it. Drakkar cologne still gets my vote as hotness in a bottle. There is also Calvin Klein. I hear the men's colon for Abercrombie is nice. I wear Abercrombie for women myself. 

I love the way a man smells after he uses Zest in the shower. But Irish Spring is also nice. I think with deodorant, the men can get the cheap stuff and still smell good. Even Mennen works. As far as toothpastes, they are all the same. But it's nice when men carry around those Listerine Breath Strips. 

Hmm, I have to think about lotion. Do you like certain scents? Vanilla? How about something fresh with aloe from the store?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Bath and body works warm vanilla sugar body spray is my fav.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Slider said:


> The only female that smelled yummy to me was a stripper about 15 years ago who wore some sort of fruity, watermelony frangrance.


Seedy. Ew.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Please don't wear axe. It's pretty much a consensus with us girls (I'm around 4 women in various age ranges atm), that we don't like it. Drakkar cologne still gets my vote as hotness in a bottle. There is also Calvin Klein. I hear the men's colon for Abercrombie is nice. I wear Abercrombie for women myself.
> 
> I love the way a man smells after he uses Zest in the shower. But Irish Spring is also nice. I think with deodorant, the men can get the cheap stuff and still smell good. Even Mennen works. As far as toothpastes, they are all the same. But it's nice when men carry around those Listerine Breath Strips.
> 
> Hmm, I have to think about lotion. *Do you like certain scents?* Vanilla? How about something fresh with aloe from the store?


 
I like whatever you like.


----------



## Thatgirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Turn into an ESTP, they smell like cookies.

Or









The scent is a combination of black tea, leathery musk, and dark chocolate, from what I googled. All I know is it smells like man.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Thatgirl said:


> Turn into an ESTP, they smell like cookies.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


That's what I currently wear. Bvlgari.


----------



## Thatgirl (Jun 26, 2009)

ESTP it is.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

The only thing I like on a man: 










The only thing I like on a woman (well, me):


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

When I read the title I thought this thread was about your ability to smell. I was trying to come up with some exercises you could to do, to discriminate between different scents.

Then I read the subject and I was sad.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

thirtiesgirl said:


> The only thing I like on a man:


I just bought some of this.


----------

